# British Trawlers Loretta and Roderigo lost 1955



## Newfoundland Sailor

Do anyone have any photos or know if there have been any stories written about these two trawlers sank with all the crew in 1955 in January. A 
canadian trawler was severely iced up awellealy 

Thanks
Clarence Vautier


----------



## timo

Hi, try googling Lorella and Roderigo, there's a few sites that cover what happened.


----------



## snacker

Try www.hulltrawler.net click on sidwinders then the name of the ship


----------



## david m leadbetter

Newfoundland Sailor said:


> Do anyone have any photos or know if there have been any stories written about these two trawlers sank with all the crew in 1955 in January. A
> canadian trawler was severely iced up awellealy
> 
> Thanks
> Clarence Vautier


Newfoundland Sailor..
John James Bettess wrote

Disaster At Sea.
They searched through the long arctic night,
People at home tucked up in bed, unaware of their plight.
Trawlermen are rugged and tough and know how to fight.
Oh,Lorella and Roderigo, Where are you?

Across the storm lashed waters with blizzards by the hour,
The sea comes aboard and freezes their position, now quite dour,
The ice covers wheelhouse and masts,both trawlers, ready to devour
Oh, Lorella and Roderigo, where are you?

The final messages are heard from each ship in turn,
"God bless our families and loved ones, I'm afraid to Hull we'll not return.
We are capsizing and about to overturn!"
Oh,Lorrella and Roderigo, where are you?

The vast ocean is now clear, with no ships in sight,
For the brave fishermen and ships have lost their final fight.
They belong to the Arctic, having surrendered to it's might.
Oh, Lorella and Roderigo, where are you?

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; A verse

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;A verse

Fishing is a hard life which turns boys into men,
No time for tea and biscuits when riding out a force Ten.
The Arctic waters are known for ice, snow and gale
And is the home of haddock, sole, cod and whale.
Hardly time for sleep when gutting fish and hauling net,
No sunrise in these winter waters, no sun to set,
Just complete darkness for twentyfour hours a day,
As men work for hours on end to earn a meagre pay.
Oh,Lorella and Roderigo, we know you are at rest,
For you have gone to sleep along with the very best.


I have not entered all of this poem. It's not mine, but it reminds me of all that have given in their most in their going down to the sea in ships.

David L.


----------



## slick

All,
As a young boy I went to the Boulevard Nautical School starting in September 1956, I stayed in digs in Gipysville and I went to the nearest Church for an evensong service (I still do go to church) and was moved to find it was a Memorial Service for the Lorella and the Rodrigo.
It brought home to me the sheer danger and sacrifice that fishing could extract from a town.
I still have memories fifty plus years later on.


Yours aye,


slick


----------



## hughesy

*Churches on Gipsyville*

I lived on Gipsyville for most of my younger life, the churches where 
ST Joseph's and a Methodist church on Askew Avenue.
went to both at one time or another, one for lifeboys, and the other Midnight Mass with the "auld fella."

all the best
hughesy(Thumb)


----------



## snacker

Newfoundland Sailor said:


> Do anyone have any photos or know if there have been any stories written about these two trawlers sank with all the crew in 1955 in January. A
> canadian trawler was severely iced up awellealy
> 
> Thanks
> Clarence Vautier


Hi Take alook at my website www.trawlerman.piczo.com there is a picture of the Rodrigo link is under trawler disasters


----------



## cueball44

Just google> sidewinders-Hull Trawlers. You will then find all the info and photographs that you want concerning ''Roderigo&Lorella''. 'cueball44'


----------



## hullite

*Book.*

Hi there,you wanted to know if anything had been written about the Lorella and the Roderigo,well there is a book called "Trawlers of Humberside2 by R.F. Roberts which tells you the history of the trawling industry,trawler losses and incidents,anti-submarine trawlers and minesweeping trawlers. 
In the section trawler losses and incidents there is a short story about the Lorella and the Roderigo, also a photo of the Lorella. 
I was working on St. Andrews Dock at the time when this tragedy happened.
Please keep in touch.
All the best
From Terry


----------



## yorkshiregeordie

slick said:


> All,
> As a young boy I went to the Boulevard Nautical School starting in September 1956, I stayed in digs in Gipysville and I went to the nearest Church for an evensong service (I still do go to church) and was moved to find it was a Memorial Service for the Lorella and the Rodrigo.
> It brought home to me the sheer danger and sacrifice that fishing could extract from a town.
> I still have memories fifty plus years later on.
> 
> 
> Yours aye,
> 
> 
> slick


Hello Slick, I was just trawling through these posts when I came across yours.
I too started at the Boulevard in September 1956 and stayed in digs in River Grove, Gypsyville (Just off Askew Avenue).
We must have been in the same class or did two classes start together?
My name is John Needham from Ripon. Whats yours?
Other lads were Gary Tuffin, Keith Kidd and Brian Tew, to mention but a few.
Best regards
John


----------



## slick

Hello John,
Yes I remember you and a few others in fact I have a Newspaper (Hull Daily Mail) cutting and photograph of the class and you are standing next to me.
I went to sea and remained at sea until I retired in 2002.
Yours aye,

slick


----------



## Magic Fingers

My Uncle , Charlie Johansson, was sailing mate on one of these trawlers and his opposite number asked to change trips as he wanted to be ashore for a wedding. The guy didn't come home. Uncle Charlie spent his whole working life at sea and died of old age.
Later in life I met a gentleman in my own village who had been a pilot in the Fleet Air Arm and flew in the Korean War. When he had to get in some sea time he was put on a fishery protection ship in Icelandic waters and was in the area when this tragedy happened. He found it hard to cope with the very cool way the radio operators were dealing with the situation.
As an ex Merchant Deep Sea Engineer I have had my moments but my heart goes out to distant waters trawlermen and the perils they face. God bless them all.
Richard.


----------



## Terry66

Magic Fingers said:


> My Uncle , Charlie Johansson, was sailing mate on one of these trawlers and his opposite number asked to change trips as he wanted to be ashore for a wedding. The guy didn't come home. Uncle Charlie spent his whole working life at sea and died of old age.
> Later in life I met a gentleman in my own village who had been a pilot in the Fleet Air Arm and flew in the Korean War. When he had to get in some sea time he was put on a fishery protection ship in Icelandic waters and was in the area when this tragedy happened. He found it hard to cope with the very cool way the radio operators were dealing with the situation.
> As an ex Merchant Deep Sea Engineer I have had my moments but my heart goes out to distant waters trawlermen and the perils they face. God bless them all.
> Richard.


Excuse me for asking but did Charlie sail on fairtry ships I’m asking because I sailed with Charlie johannsson as mate from Lowestoft .
Thanks 
Terry


----------



## Peter Hewson

I was one of only a very small No of kids in our class of almost 40 kids, at Francis Askew school. Who did not lose a relative in those two Trawlers. The only survivor from the later loss of the Clevland, was 2 years in front of us, with a brother in my year. Year on year, we where losing men to the Fishing, with some just washed overboard. I started work on the Fish Dock, My Father and Grandfather, and Uncle all worked there. As a kid I went to St Nicholas Church, By Pickering Park, where Mother and Father had been Married.

Pete


----------

